# Bragg



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

My 16 month old pup aced his cgc and therapy certification. His "job" will be working with at a therapeutic riding center with special children, seniors and veterans suffering from ptsd. Quite proud of my boy.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, excellent work you two! Congratulations, and what a worthy job.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is quite a Bragg! What a wonderful job in helping and spreading your pups magic. I have a friend who works with children with special needs down at the barn. Such amazing opportunities these kids have to bond with such magnificent horses. Animals are so incredibly healing. Congrats!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! What do they test for a therapy certification?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats. It’s a special job for sure. We are still waiting for a Ozzy’s ID so we can start going places.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet the veterans will absolutely love your guy. We've had old vets just break down in tears after petting our big-boy. They often have a MWD that they remember and hold dearly in their hearts.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's super!!!! Why do you not post pictures!!!! Not even on FB!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> That's super!!!! Why do you not post pictures!!!! Not even on FB!!


Lack of skill my friend.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> Congratulations! What do they test for a therapy certification?


Surprisingly, not as rigorous as one would think. It was mostly on leach handling and response to various stimuli. Mostly meeting strangers.


----------

